# Alphacool gute Firma?



## Unsichtbar04 (23. Juni 2018)

Ist Alphacool eine gute Firma ?
Habe nicht so viel gutes darüber gehört.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...atung/511034-wakue-r7-1700-a.html#post9394543
Ich rede in diesem Fall von Pumpen bzw. Komplett Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungssets.


----------



## teachmeluv (23. Juni 2018)

Die haben keinen schlechten Ruf. Kann man empfehlen. Aber das ist rein objektiv.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (23. Juni 2018)

Hattest du den Etwas von Alphacool


----------



## teachmeluv (23. Juni 2018)

Ich habe noch nie eine WaKü besessen. Aber ich lese hier viel im Forum und direkt auf PCGH oder anderen Magazinen und Alphacool ist immer wieder ein Name, der neben Corsair oder beQuiet fällt, wenn es um WaKü geht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Juni 2018)

Ich kann nichts schlechtes berichten. Die VP755 sowie die Eisbär240 laufen einwandfrei


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (23. Juni 2018)

Ok ich rede nicht von Kompaktwasserkühlungen sondern von sowas:
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Acandri (23. Juni 2018)

Die in diesem, von dir gelinkten, Thread erwähnten Pumpen waren 3 von der 2. Version der VPP-755.

Die erste klang nach ca. 6 Monaten wie ein alter Elektrorasierer. Und das unabhängig von der Drehzahl.
Die 2. machte dies nach ca. 2 Monaten nach und legte einen Totalausfall drauf.
Die 3. war bereits bei Anlieferung tot und gab keinen mucks von sich.

Solche Qualitätsmängel und/oder Konstruktionsfehler sind bei einer Pumpe die der D5 Konkurenz machen soll, und im gleichen Preissegment liegt, natürlich nicht zuträglich. Zumal die erste Version die gleichen Fehler hatte.

Support und Kundenbetreung waren gut und zügig in allen 3 Fällen. Aber hier gibt es im I-Net einige die wenig gutes am Support von AlphaCool lassen.

Die restlichen bisher verbauten Teile von Alphacool waren bis auf die schlechte Kühlflüssigkeit (Flockt aus) für ihren Preis OK.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (23. Juni 2018)

ok danke


----------



## willi4000 (23. Juni 2018)

Alphacool ist ein guter Hersteller, bis auf die besagte Pumpe VPP 755.
Ich habe eine D5 -VPP655 PWM inklusive Eisbecher D5 150mm , einen NexXxos 420er ST 30 und einen 280er Monsta Radiator bei mir verbaut. 
Funktioniert alles ohne Probleme seit einem Jahr.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (23. Juni 2018)

Was hast du bezahlt


----------



## Killermarkus81 (23. Juni 2018)

Das die VPP755 unter Problemen leidet ist hinlänglich bekannt, aber von einem Produkt auf die Marke zu schliessen ist mir zu einfach. 
Die Radiatoren schliessen regelmäßig gut in Tests ab, die CPU Kühler gehören zu den besten auf dem Markt, aber auch hier gibt's Unterschiede wie bei jeder anderen Firma auch. 
Und Reklamationen sind so eine Sache...


----------



## Painkilleraxel (23. Juni 2018)

Reklamation war kein Problem bei meinem 420 x 45er Radiator.
Erwurde plötzlich undicht mittendrin,RMA losgeschikt,nach einer Woche hab ich nun schon den ersatzt hier liegen. Danke.


----------



## pope82 (24. Juni 2018)

alphacool ist schon ok. die fittinge sind z.b. ganz gut. mein agb von alphacool war allerdings undicht. nur,  sowas kann immer vorkommen.  ist mir bei ekwb auch schon passiert.
dass  die allerdings ihr problem mit der vpp755 nicht in den griff bekommen ist eigentlich ein unding.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2018)

Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Reklamation war kein Problem bei meinem 420 x 45er Radiator.
> Erwurde plötzlich undicht mittendrin,RMA losgeschikt,nach einer Woche hab ich nun schon den ersatzt hier liegen. Danke.



Ich meinte damit eher "wie man in den Wald rein ruft"..
Manche Menschen haben chronischen Anlass etwas zu reklamieren...
Ich bin Stammkunde bei Aquatuning und Alphacool Produkten und hatte noch nicht ein Problem!


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2018)

Kommt ganz darauf an, wen bzw. in welchem Forum man fragt.
Hier scheint es größtenteils positiv zu sein, stelle die selbe Frage mal im HardwareLuxx-Forum und die Antworten gehen garantiert in die komplett andere Richtung.

Beispiel Radiatoren:
Anschlüsse lassen sich nicht ein schrauben oder die Gewinde sind schief eingelötet.
Mit Schlauch fallen die schiefen Gewinde nicht so auf bzw. stören nicht, aber wenn man Hardtubes verwenden will, sind diese dann genauso schief und das sieht ******* aus.

Das VPP755-Desaster würde hier ja auch schon angesprochen.


----------



## Haarstrich (24. Juni 2018)

+1

Siehe hier:

https://magazin.ihk-wirtschaft-onli.../1287-andreas-rudnicki-das-steh-auf-maennchen

Seit der Übernahme von ALC durch AT geht es imho mit der Produktqualität standig bergab.


----------



## chaotium (24. Juni 2018)

Meine erste Wakü bestand aus Alphacool. Verarbeitung halt typisch made in China.
Dann kam EKWB und die Verarbeitung war ne ganze Ecke besser. Die Qualität und Verarbeitung passt einfach.
Dann wieder ein Wechsel auf Aquacomputer. Nochmal ein ticken besser und halt typisch Made in Germany.

Ich kann eigentlich nur zu Watercool, Aquacomputer und EKWB raten.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2018)

Danke für den interessanten Bericht
Wie gesagt, pauschalisieren ist schwierig!
Ich würde mir beispielsweise niemals ein GPU Block von Alphacool holen,die neuen CPU Blocks sind hingegen Top.
Aquacomputer mag ich als Marke total gerne und die Software ist super,ebenso die Aquareo's.
Der Shop ist hingegen ne Katastrophe in Sachen Schnelligkeit
Hab drei mal direkt dort bestellt und mindestens 2 Wochen Wartezeit gehabt obwohl Produkte als sofort lieferbar deklariert waren.
Außerdem finde ich es schade das nur Referenz PCB's behandelt werden.
Seit meiner 780Ti bin ich vorsichtig geworden
Die Spannungsversorgung hat sich vor allem ab 1080 deutlich verbessert,aber wenn möglich würde ich immer ein Custom Design vorziehen und dann ist EK am breitesten aufgestellt.
Da gibt's auch Leute die meckern, ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber das ist wohl die deutsche Mentalität


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juni 2018)

Unsichtbar04 schrieb:


> Ist Alphacool eine gute Firma ?
> Habe nicht so viel gutes darüber gehört.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...atung/511034-wakue-r7-1700-a.html#post9394543
> Ich rede in diesem Fall von Pumpen bzw. Komplett Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungssets.



Aquatuning profitiert meiner Ansicht nach von ihrem globalen Marketing und dem breiten Produktsortiment über die hauseigene Vetriebsplattform Aquatuning. Das macht die ALC Produkte sehr präsent und verleitet einen dazu, sich gleich komplett damit einzudecken.

Sie sind weder bei der Verarbeitung, Leistung noch den Preisen anderen Anbietern wie Watercool, Aquacomputer, Anfitec, Hardwarelabs, Barrow, Bykski, EKWB, Bitspower, ...  überlegen, sodass sich daraus ihr Erfolg erklären lassen würde.

Auch bei den Komponenten "Radiatoren, Anschlüssen und GPU Kühlern für Grafikkarten mit Custom PCB" sind Barrow, Bykski und Hardwarelabs  inzwischen auch hierzulande unkompliziert, schnell und als qualitativ und preislich attraktive Alternative zu ALC verfügbar.

Zoekresultaten

EZModding.com

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...tercooleK/Categories/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"


----------



## Duke711 (24. Juni 2018)

Unsichtbar04 schrieb:


> Ist Alphacool eine gute Firma ?
> Habe nicht so viel gutes darüber gehört.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...atung/511034-wakue-r7-1700-a.html#post9394543
> Ich rede in diesem Fall von Pumpen bzw. Komplett Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungssets.



Frag doch mal im Stänkerforum  "hardwareluxx" nach.


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (25. Juni 2018)

mache ich gleiche Frage


----------



## Unsichtbar04 (25. Juni 2018)

Nach gefragt.
Hier :
Alphacool gute Firma?


----------



## derTino (28. Juni 2018)

Radiatoren sind das einzige, was man da kaufen kann. Und auch da gibts besseres.
Die Pumpe vom Eisbär rasselte nach wenigen Wochen, der GPU-Block war unzureichend genau gefertigt, einige Fittings undicht etc. Nie wieder irgendwas von denen!


----------

